# The Girl Who Played With Fire Movie Still Happening But Won't Get A 2013 Release



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

Glad to hear it.

*Cinemablend.com*



> Those hoping to see a follow-up to the 2011 murder mystery The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo may eventually get their wish. But from what's being reported, it doesn't sound like it's going to happen any time in the near future. On the bright side, there is still reportedly a script in the works.


----------



## jdent02 (Jan 13, 2012)

Too bad they don't know if Fincher is returning. In my opinion he was just as responsible as the cast and script in making GWTDT great.


----------

